# 1970 Layton Camper



## Dmhoward6 (Nov 27, 2019)

We have 1970 Layton Travel Trailer that we are trying to obtain the model number and series name.   This information was not included in the title and the tag agency is requiring us to find it!!!  Please help direct us??!   Thanks in advance !!!


----------

